# Almost got struck by lightning?



## bhavik15 (Dec 28, 2010)

So it finally rained in Texas, or at least where I live. I go outside and watch the rain, and I can see lightning flashing. Then out of nowhere, my vision went white, i felt my hair stand up, a hot blast of air, metal taste, and a loud crashing sound followed by a high pitched ringing. All at the same time. I couldn't see for like half a minute, and the ringing subsided just as quickly. Admittedly I was scared s-less. I ran back inside, and jumped into bed. That was about 30 minutes ago. What did I experience? Was it just lightning flashing, or did it strike somewhere close. I didn't have the courage to look around for any damage.


----------



## enfpanorama (Nov 13, 2010)

*hmm*

That sounds like an amplified reaction of the time I got hit by a couple volts from a wall socket-- I know how freaked out you feel. Honestly, I'd be terrified if I thought I'd been hit by lightening. After the initial shock (hah, pun intended) wears off, check for super powers.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Could either be a close hit or hit you. Probably close, as a direct hit more likely to have killed you.

It is worth going to the ER to get checked over, really. Cardiac arrhythmia can happen for some time after: they might think your experience worth enough to do a trace.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Were you wearing any kind of metal that could have directed the energy of a full stike away from you? There was a kid near where i live and he was struck by lightening but his hearphones and iPod directed te blast away from him so he was just temporarily blinded and now has a scar in the shape of his earphones on his chest.

If not then i think odds are you just had a strike very close to you. If it did, i think it's safe to say you would be suffering from a severe case of deadness.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool!

First of all, we need to thank governor Perry for magic-ing that rain to Texas finally!

Sounds like you were danger-close to a lightning strike. I'm glad you lived to tell about it.

I was backpacking once and a thunder head rolled in out of nowhere. A lightning bolt stuck about 50 or so feet off the trail. That was the first time I'd seen and heard lightning simultaneously. Needless to say, I was scarred shitless too, so my wife and I just ran though the bad weather until it was just a plain, old storm.

Did you notice that the lightning at the range had more of a musical sort of sound to it? Not so much a boom or a crack, but more so a pang or a twang???


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

> Lightning strikes injure humans in several different ways:
> 
> Direct strike, which is usually fatal.
> Contact injury, when the person was touching an object that was struck
> ...


Lightning strike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Any of these sound right for you?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Getting struck by lighting is at the very bottom of my bucket list.

Did your shoes fly off? If not, you should be OK.


----------



## SigurdBlake (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to ask: Did you buy a scratchie afterward?


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Dude... that's awesome.
I really don't mind pain (might even be a bit of a masochist) so I'd love to almost be hit by lightning. I wonder how badass that would be...


----------

